# iCloud Calendrier



## BBB (27 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour.  Mon iMac est sous 10.13.6. Mon calendrier (qui est dans le cloud) bug et indique :  «_Impossible de déplacer vos calendriers vers iCloud en raison d’une erreur. Assurez-vous que vous êtes connecté à internet, puis réessayer._» Et je n’arrive pas à régler ce problème.
En fait, suite à des incohérences entre l’iMac, l'iPhone et l’iPad dans mon Calendrier (iCloud) , j’ai dans un premier temps, déconnecté puis reconnecté le calendrier du cloud sur mon iPhone. Dans un deuxième temps, j'ai fait la même manip sur l’iPad. Du coup les 2 calendriers entre iPhone et iPad fonctionnent bien, mais le calendrier de l’iMac bug comme indiqué ci-dessus.
Dans un troisième temps, j’ai également déconnecté puis reconnecté le calendrier du cloud sur mon iMac. Mais il bug toujours avec ce même message.
Dans un quatrième temps, j’ai créé une cession d’essai sur l’iMac et connecté dans le cloud que « calendrier ». Et là le calendrier fonctionne. C’est sans doute lié à ma session habituelle. Peut-être qu’il y a un fichier corrompu? Mais lequel?
Sauriez-vous comment « réparer » mon calendrier iCloud de ma session habituelle sur ce mac?


----------



## mokuchley (27 Octobre 2018)

une info de macbidouille est sortit hier ou avant-hier, indiquant des problèmes avec les services apple.Donc réessayer aujourd'hui ou demain.
=> http://macbidouille.com/news/2018/10/24/de-gros-problemes-avec-les-services-icloud


----------



## midijack (11 Novembre 2018)

BBB a dit:


> Bonjour.  Mon iMac est sous 10.13.6. Mon calendrier (qui est dans le cloud) bug et indique :  «_Impossible de déplacer vos calendriers vers iCloud en raison d’une erreur. Assurez-vous que vous êtes connecté à internet, puis réessayer._» Et je n’arrive pas à régler ce problème.
> En fait, suite à des incohérences entre l’iMac, l'iPhone et l’iPad dans mon Calendrier (iCloud) , j’ai dans un premier temps, déconnecté puis reconnecté le calendrier du cloud sur mon iPhone. Dans un deuxième temps, j'ai fait la même manip sur l’iPad. Du coup les 2 calendriers entre iPhone et iPad fonctionnent bien, mais le calendrier de l’iMac bug comme indiqué ci-dessus.
> Dans un troisième temps, j’ai également déconnecté puis reconnecté le calendrier du cloud sur mon iMac. Mais il bug toujours avec ce même message.
> Dans un quatrième temps, j’ai créé une cession d’essai sur l’iMac et connecté dans le cloud que « calendrier ». Et là le calendrier fonctionne. C’est sans doute lié à ma session habituelle. Peut-être qu’il y a un fichier corrompu? Mais lequel?
> Sauriez-vous comment « réparer » mon calendrier iCloud de ma session habituelle sur ce mac?


Bonjour,
J'arrive un peu tard, mais je viens d'avoir le même problème :

_"Impossible de déplacer vos calendriers vers iCloud en raison d'une erreur.
Assurez-vous etc, etc, etc..."_ et avec les "alertes" du jour qui ré-apparaissent dès que je les ferme.
Avez-vous trouvé la solution à ce problème ? Dans l'affirmative,  je suis très intéressé de la connaître !
Cordialement


----------

